# Kelp4Less - Triple Organic Micro Nutrients



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

Anyone use this micronutrient mix from K4L? The content looks good, but the application rate is so tiny that I'm sure it would need to be adjusted for turf.

https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/triple-organic-micro-nutrients/

Stats:


NPK analysis: N/A
Iron - 7%
Manganese - 11%
Sulfur - 5%
Magnesium - 5%

Mixing Instructions:

Mix one 1/4 TSP per 50 gallons of reservoir water.
Mix 1/32 tsp. to one (1) gallon of water.


----------



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

Those crystals look like they could be dissolved and heavily diluted and still be sold as a liquid concentrate that needs to be diluted before applying.

I do think Kelp4Less could have a more details about application rates. I like the Extreme Blend and it could give more details. I haven't tried that micro nutrient product but everything I've gotten from them has been good in my opinion.

I'd like to hear about experiences with application rates for turf on kelp4less products in general, especially of those micro nutrient crystals that look like the most potent lawn food I've ever seen.

They look like crystal meth for the lawn. (Yep I said it)


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

I was curious and gave them a call. They said the dilution rate stands at the 1/32 tsp per gallon, but wouldn't commit to a turf area to use it on (the standard 1K sq/ft). They just said it's "very potent stuff". 

I'm wondering how this compares to Feature 0-0-6, since they have close to the same AIs.


----------

